# Our Newest Addition



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

So my son decided what he wanted to do with his money he got from the fair. He's going to buy some new Netherland Dwarf rabbits to show and thennnnnnnnnnnnn..... he also bought this Corgi which I have to admit is very very cute. He wants to get into agility so I now have to build a course ( as if I have nothing better to do :ROFL: ) He's 10 weeks old and is super smart. He's AKC with champion bloodlines so he should do well for my son. I thought I'd share pictures because he IS absolutely adorable!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

who'd you buy it from? very cute indeed... though that's exactly what you guys didn't need!


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

We had him shipped in from Oklahoma. We looked out here locally and they were twice if not three times as much without the bloodlines he has. My son's been looking for about a year now. We didn't NEED him but as long as my son's going to do something with him... and not just have another pet to feed...I agreed to let him get him. 
We ended up getting another dang goat too LOL. We have to pick her up at the Chino show on the 6th. Here I was thinking my feed bill was gonna go down after getting rid of all the boers...what was I thinking? LOL My youngest son is keeping that little black buck kid we had with us at the fair too. Not to mention that dang market goat we brought home :hair: I got rid of 8 and we've already gained half as many back GRRRRRRRRR! It's never ending!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

What a cute puppy.  I do agility with my Australian Shepherd. My dad made me an agility course for X-Mas cause I wanted one SOOO bad!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww........ how adorable.....such a cutie......congrats... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

How cute!  I know some real kick butt corgies that do well in agility, obedience, herding, etc. They are a cool little dog.

I do recommand saving up and getting a real agility tunnel if you want your own tunnel (can send you the link to where I got mine that other agility people gave me since they liked their tunnels) - the reason why is when they go flying through the tunnel they are really digging into and kicking into the sides. 

We just made a regulation size A frame - I have help right now so I can move it but soon I will not and it will be staying where it is left lols! I am so glad we finally have one that is the full 9 feet long as it makes a difference in pratice I think (a lot harder for the dog). We are putting the dog walk together now - I will see if it works or not but we are making the base out of PVC (we did the same for the Teeter - I like the teeter so far and it is adjustable which is great for training!). 

Deidre


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a gorgeous little one - I absolutely love corgis - congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww! He's adorable! Congrats on your new little addition :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH my, He is a doll. Don't leave him outside love or I might just have to come grab  him


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

aw man, he's cute!

I've always wanted to do agility with my two harness and pack goats, Charlie and Chaplin. They are world class show jumpers lol I think they'd love it. But I've never got around to building the equipment


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

A friend of mine in Canada has sent us pictures of their goats on their dog agility equipment - it is so funny. I am trying to keep the agility equipment away from the goats so they do not kill it. I have let the babies in with the equipment and it was so funny watching them run up and down the A frame and play on the teeter. A local show in Tennessee used to have (I do not know if they still do or not) a fun "agility" course for goats after the ADGA show - I had to go home so never did it but everyone always had a great time that did do it. 

Deidre


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL Lori you can't dognap him! My son doesn't let that dog out of his sight! That's his baby.
Deidre that would be great if you have a link for tunnels. We knew we were gonna have to buy that which I'm dreading LOL. Is there a website that has all the regulation sizes and whatnot for the course? I want to make sure we build everything the way it's supposed to be. They had quite a few corgi's at our fair for agility this year and those little guys kicked butt. My son is so excited!


----------

